# Ferguson tea 20 perkins, diff lock



## Daniel348 (8 d ago)

have a ferguson tea 20 with an ad3.152 3p engine with a power of 47km, and here is my question, has anyone installed or knows how to install a differential lock


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Maybe a Massey Ferguson MF-35 complete Rear axle, with the optional Differential Lock could be swapped in. One would have to do a bit of homework to see if it would be a direct bolt on option.


https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/0/4/5040-ferguson-tea-20.html







TractorData.com Massey Ferguson 35 tractor information







www.tractordata.com


----------



## Daniel348 (8 d ago)

I thought about it. but there is a problem with the availability of models with the option of locking the wheels, usually there are versions without


----------

